# DUE FOR A COLONOSCOPY, WILL I FAINT?



## Sam Wilson (Sep 27, 2004)

I am due to have a colonoscopy within the next 4-6 weeks and I am scared as I faint easily and if I dont eat my bp drops and I go all wobbly and can passout, this is my main concern, last time I had a general (veins stripped) I stood up and blacked out, how do we keep our bp up if I cant eat?And..... are you given a choice if you can stay away or be put to sleep for an colonoscopy it sounds pretty gruesome.Thanks, Sam.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

You probably wont be given much of a choice as to stay awake or be sedated. Most places that do scopes in the states use sedation on most pts and most patients prefer to be sedated. Sedation is NOT the same thing as a general anethesia. Make sure that the dr and facility where you are going knows about your bp issues, easy fainting, or any other concerns so they can make special arrangements for you if need be, BEFORE you go. Hope this helps


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Before you have the colonoscopy you will have an appointment with a nurse so she can get your details etc. Tell her that you faint easily if you don't eat and she will give you some advice about this. This procedure is done on many people with many different problems and concerns, so don't be afraid to tell her what worries you.During my colonoscopy, I couldn't tell you whether I was a sleep or awake. I know that sounds strange but that's exactly how it was for me. Apparently I WAS awake and was talking all the time, but I don't remember any of it, apart from one little snippet. Apparently, they give you a pain killer, a sedative and an amnesia causing drug. They work well!Sooz


----------



## SUICIDESOONLIFESRUINED (Nov 18, 2004)

When I had mine I had no option of being sedated. God I hated my family doctor. And hes taken care of me since I was 4 years old. Omfg a Flex sys is the most painful and humiliating experience ive ever endured. Why didnt i get sedated? That sucks man bs world


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You probably had a sigmoidoscopy, which you do not need sedation for. The world is not against you.


----------



## rekcufesproc (Nov 20, 2004)

i almost passed out on mine also. i have a problem with not eating and my blood sugar goes way down. but right when i got there they got an i.v in me so i started to get some fluids. i was pretty lucky in the sense that i was sedated for mine. being out cold for it is the only way to go


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Do you know that a person here has a name of SUICIDESOONLIFESRUINED? he should be remove from the group. I dont like that name at all and it is not funny. Does anyone know who is the owner because I would very much like to report this. Leah


----------



## SUICIDESOONLIFESRUINED (Nov 18, 2004)

Why report me? Thats the way I feel. Im not suggesting anything. Its the way I feel and Im not trying to be funny. So please dont take my name the wrong way. I feel I should be able to express my feelings through my name and NO I dont think its offending so sorry to you. And yes when i registered for this board I was really thinking of killing myself before the end of the month. Luckily people from here were nice and talked me out of it for the time being. So if the moderator really thinks my name is inappropriate Ill change it. But kicking me off the board? I didnt do anything to anyone. Sorry Leah just try and not be so sensitive ok. thanks


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

SSLR,i will post you a private message to direct you.BTW,research on IBS is on the way and help will come eventually.


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

SSLR, I was certainly not offended by your name, I was more concerned for you than anything else. I am so glad that you have reached out and found that people on here are helping you. That's what this message board is all about.Keep posting and let us know how you're going.Sooz


----------

